# Le juste prix.



## Jono13 (26 Juillet 2017)

Salut à tous.

J'avais un iPhone 6. Pour de multiples raisons je me retrouve temporairement avec un iPhone 5.
Le choc est rude. J'ai un budget d'environ 600€ et je suis ok pour de l'occasion certifiée.
J'hésite donc entre acheter un iPhone 6s+ maintenant ou attendre Septembre en espérant que l'iPhone 7+ soit moins cher avec la sortie des nouveautés (mais c'est looooong Septembre quand on se coltine un iPhone 5)
Selon vous quel sera le prix de l'iPhone 7+ en Septembre (neuf et occasion comme neuf) ?


----------



## coco59229 (12 Août 2017)

Au prix du 6s+ je pense


----------

